
Vaping risk compared to smoking: challenging a false and dangerous claim - apsec112
https://www.clivebates.com/vaping-risk-compared-to-smoking-challenging-false-dangerous-claim-by-stanton-glantz/
======
pfalafel
"Professor Glantz’s central claim in relation to scientific consensus is
false, and not even close to true. The scientific consensus is that vaping is
much less harmful than smoking, and this is unlikely to change."

